
Letter of Resignation from the Palo Alto Planning and Transportation Commission - pfooti
https://shift.newco.co/letter-of-resignation-from-the-palo-alto-planning-and-transportation-commission-f7b6facd94f5
======
okket
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Letter%20of%20Resignation%20fr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Letter%20of%20Resignation%20from%20the%20Palo%20Alto%20Planning%20and%20Transportation%20Commission)

------
teuobk
There are early signs that the real estate boom of the past few years might be
beginning to ebb. For example, home prices in Aspen have begun to fall,
apparently unexpectedly:

[http://www.denverpost.com/2016/08/12/aspen-real-estate-
in-a-...](http://www.denverpost.com/2016/08/12/aspen-real-estate-in-a-first-
ever-sustained-nosedive/)

While Aspen is obviously different than Palo Alto, there is some crossover in
terms of who buys houses in each of those locations.

------
angersock
Serious question...isn't that YCs neighborhood? Like right next door? Does
Mountain View have the same sort of problems?

Are they doing anything to help, given their connections?

------
allenbrunson
i know this is one of hacker news' perennial hobby horse subjects, but the
struggle is real. i lived in the bay area for a year or two. the reason i am
not there now is because i could have never afforded the house i bought here
in nashville.

